# Windows 10 100% CPU Usage



## Tahir5253 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello Guys. I have been experiencing 100% usage on my PC. I have recently installed Windows 10 and whenever I play any game such as Assassin's Creed Unity or Fifa 16, after playing for around 20 mins, the computer shut down automatically. It just turns off without any warnings. On checking for the solution on the internet, I found out that this was because of 100% CPU usage.

This did not happen on Windows 7 (my previous OS). I also don't want to install Windows 7 again as I like Windows 10 and all the new features. So what should I do? Is there any fix for this problem??

I have tried to clean my CPU and exhaust fan, I have also tried the RuntimeBroker.exe method mentioned in some other forum. But did not find any solutions yet. 

Here are my specs:

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor (2 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Ram: 8192MB RAM
DirectX Version: 12
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650

Please ask if you need any other details. I have provided all the general ones.

Thank You.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.80 GHz* dual core processor uses 65 watts and has a benchmark of 1640.
The *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650* graphics card uses 64 watts and has a benchmark score of 1832.

You didn't describe the motherboard(brand name and model number), so we don't know how much RAM it supports and what type it uses.
You didn't describe the power supply(brand name and model number and wattage), so we don't know if it's a quality unit and if it can handle the demands of gaming.

Some games that work fine in Windows 7 have issues in Windows 10.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tahir5253 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello. Thank you for showing interest in my problem. Sorry for the inconvenience but I did not understand the "Power Supply" part. Where would I find the information related to it. Also I didn't quite get the watts and benchmark. I am not very good at these Technical Terms. So could you be a little more specific.
Here are the details of my Motherboard:
Motherboard: Asus M4N68T-M LE V2
Thanks once again...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*ASUS M4N68T-M LE V2* motherboard
It has 2 DIMM slots and supports up to 8 GB of DDR3 RAM - which it already has. 

The NVIDIA graphics card has a good benchmark score for gaming, but the AMD processor doesn't, so that's going to be the main performance bottleneck when gaming.
It's my guess that's why the processor is getting 100% usage.

The quality and wattage of a power supply is very important because gaming puts a big demand on it.
The only sure way to determine the description of the power supply is to open the case and look at its label.
Its brand name, model number, wattage, 12-volt rail output, etc. will all be on the label.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tahir5253 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello Frank. I found out my power supply. I have clicked a picture of the label on the power supply. Please take all the information you want from that picture. It has been attached to this message.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That *Delta DPS-300TB* 300 watt power supply is a low quality one that comes in some factory brand desktops.
It appears yours came in a Lenovo desktop.

That power supply is not designed for the demands of gaming.
It's my guess that's why your computer is unexpectedly shutting down.

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tahir5253 (Oct 23, 2015)

Okay. So now could you suggest all the thing I could improve to make my PC a gaming PC. Which Processor could I use and what should I do with the power supply?
Please give me a range of options so that I can choose the one I want. 
Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your computer appears to be a Lenovo brand.
If that's correct, advise what model name/series and model number//sub-series it is, or submit a website link to it.
You can also try to find it here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tahir5253 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello Again. Yes, I do have a Lenovo Desktop but I should mention that even though the it Lenovo, all the inside parts such as the Motherboard, Ram, Graphics Card and the Hard Disk are upgraded and not the original ones that came with the Desktop. 
Here is the details of my Desktop:
MT-M 8823-3CQ
S/N L9CD878

P.S. All the games that are not working and demanding more power worked perfectly fine in Windows 7.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a budget-level Lenovo 3000 H Series (8823) desktop.
You should've mentioned earlier that you have a Lenovo desktop and that most of its hardware has been replaced/upgraded.
It appears the processor and power supply are the only components you haven't upgraded.

What's the brand name and model number and revision number of the motherboard?
What's the brand name and model number and amount of video memory of the graphics card?
What's the brand name and model number and capacity of the hard drive?
How many RAM modules and what type(DDR2 or DDR3) are in the motherboard?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tahir5253 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry for not mentioning that before. BTW, here are all the details you require:
Motherboard: Asus *M4N68T-M V2*
Graphics Card: Nvidia Geforce GTX 650 (2GB)
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda ST500M002 (500GB)
RAM: *RipjawsX - F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL - G.SKILL DDR3 Memory (2 x 4gb)
*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*ASUS M4N68T-M V2* uATX motherboard
It supports these 45 - 95 watts AMD processors.

*AMD Athlon II X2 240 2.80 GHz* dual core processor
It uses 65 watts and has an average benchmark score of 1640.

*NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650* 2 GB graphics card
It uses 64 watts and has an average benchmark score of 1832.

*Seagate Barracuda ST500M002* 500 GB SATA 6.0 Gb/s 16 MB cache hard drive
The motherboard has a SATA 3.0 Gb/s controller, so that means that SATA 6.0 Gb/s hard drive will run at the slower SATA 3.0 Gb/s speed.

*8 GB(4 GB X 2) DDR3 PC3-12800 RAM*

The estimated power requirements for this hardware for "normal use" is about 250 watts.
The power requirements for hard-core gaming is going to be much higher.
That low quality *Delta DPS-300TB* 300 watts power supply isn't up to the task.
You need a better quality and higher wattage power supply.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------

